# How much to feed a Nursing doe



## pwesthuis (Aug 7, 2015)

How much grain do you give a new mother??


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

It really depends... What breed?


----------



## pwesthuis (Aug 7, 2015)

boer mom


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

There are all sorts of opinions on this. But in general - they need access to free choice (as much as they want) GOOD quality hay (grass or alfalfa or mix) and then a goat grain (pelleted or mixed) can be given based on body condition and how many kids. 

If she is raising twins and is in fair body condition, I would give 2.5 POUNDS of grain per day, split in two feedings. If you only have grass hay, you might also consider adding alfalfa pellets. 

Be sure to make any changes very slowly, don't just all of a sudden give her 2 pounds of a new feed one day.


----------



## pwesthuis (Aug 7, 2015)

ok thanks so much


----------



## pwesthuis (Aug 7, 2015)

I guess you measure it with an ounce scale?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

pwesthuis said:


> I guess you measure it with an ounce scale?


 I either use a kitchen scale or I fill a feed scoop completely full and stand on my bathroom scale with it, then weigh myself without the scoop of feed and subtract my weight from the total. Then I know approximately how many pounds each scoop is.


----------

